# Cannondale BB30 frames



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

has anyone actually fit and ride a BB30 cdale frame using the Specialized S Works Carbon Crank? Whats your experience with it?

Im looking to mate the Supersix or Evo with this crank.

I have a the Sworks crank with my Quarq PM so Im practically married to this crank.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I know someone who did it on a mountain bike, worked fine, it was just blasphemy!


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

I know right! ha

hey it shouldnt be too bad with my S Works Shoe. If not Ill do a good cover up paint job over "S-works"


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Haaha. I'm not too familiar with the Specialized, are the BB shells width standard or wider? If it's wider, you may need some additional spacers but it shouldn't be too complicated.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

BB Shell is 62mm wide


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is Super six with Specialize crank.


----------

